# Thoughts on Banno Bunkas?



## tbott (Jan 29, 2014)

I'm looking into a Bunka as my next knife buy. I like the idea of a small knife that can still take care of business during prep, but mostly have something more compact for the line. It seems like not too many makers make them, but I've found some from Konosuke, Takeda, and Masakage. I already own a few Konos, so I'm looking to broaden my horizons.

I'm most attracted to the Masakage Koishi....I like the AS core, and the fact that it's stainless clad, which will help it as a line knife. So I guess my question is if anybody has any experience with this knife. Does the kurouchi on these last/stain food at all? And as far as Takedas are concerned, are they particularly reactive? The only AS knife I have is a Moritaka petty, and they don't seem so reactive that I couldn't use it on the line (I'm not generally opposed to carbon on the line, but you know how things can get during service, and one extra step of care can be a step wasted). Are the profiles of these knives roughly the same? I've held a Masakage and they're fairly beefy, is the Takeda ultra thin like their gyutos?

And I guess finally, any other bunka makers you could suggest? As usual, any help is appreciated.

T


----------



## berko (Jan 29, 2014)

i have a zakuri bunkabocho and dont like it very much. zakuris in general are great in my opinion but i dont see any advantage in that profile.


----------



## KimBronnum (Jan 29, 2014)

I've owned a couple of Masakages and they havn't exited me. I was send two bend blades of a Koishi 240 gyuto and a very thick Yuki gyuto. I returned the Koishi for good and thinned the Yuki a lot. I also have a Koishi honesuki. That is a great knife and with all three knives the steel has ben well heat treated in my view. I'm afraid I wouldn't recommend the Masakage knives apart from the honesuki. 
- Kim


----------



## mkriggen (Jan 29, 2014)

I have the Masakage Yuki 135mm Banno Bunka and like it very much. I also have a Takeda 120ish mm Ko-bunka that is probably my most used knife. I'm a home cook though, don't know how they'd work in pro environment. The Masakage is a little thick behind the edge but is great once'd thinned.

Be well,
Mikey


----------



## cclin (Jan 29, 2014)

Banno Bunkas in Japanese call &#25991;&#21270;&#21253;&#19969; or &#19975;&#33021;&#21253;&#19969; meaning "all-purpose kitchen knife". Bunkas basically just a santoku with k-tip profile, purpose of function same as santoku! you may want to consider a santoku for more choice.....


----------



## mkriggen (Jan 29, 2014)

cclin said:


> Banno Bunkas in Japanese call &#25991;&#21270;&#21253;&#19969; or &#19975;&#33021;&#21253;&#19969; meaning "all-purpose kitchen knife". Bunkas basically just a santoku with k-tip profile, purpose of function same as santoku! you may want to consider a santoku for more choice.....



I disagree. Unlike santokus Banno bunkas do have a point which can be used for things like trimming out broccoli heads.

Be well,
Mikey


----------



## Talim (Jan 29, 2014)

I have Takeda's Banno Bunka. Mine is quite thin and not very reactive at all. It gets super sharp and holds it very well. Takeda also now makes stainless clad knives so you might want to look into that.


----------



## cclin (Jan 29, 2014)

mkriggen said:


> I disagree. Unlike santokus Banno bunkas do have a point which can be used for things like trimming out broccoli heads.
> 
> Be well,
> Mikey



some santoku do have a point tip, some with more blund tip. santoku in Japanese call &#19977;&#24499;&#21253;&#19969; or &#19975;&#33021;&#21253;&#19969; same as Banno Bunkas. check HERE santoku & bunkas have very similar point tip( just one is Sheepfoot tip, another is K-tip )


----------



## echerub (Jan 29, 2014)

I've always considered the banno bunka to be variations on the basic santoku design as well.

I had originally typed up a post saying how the Kono banno bunka is larger than a typical santoku - kind of a small-chuka + santoku cross - and the Takeda has a shorter profile height than the typical santoku - kind of a suji + santoku cross. Then I just discarded my post when I read more carefully and saw that the OP was really after info about the Koishi


----------



## echerub (Jan 29, 2014)

Oh, and yes, both have tips. I use those tips all the time!


----------



## XooMG (Jan 29, 2014)

In Japanese sites, the two are generally assumed to be the same thing. The angle of the tip varies in both, but santoku are better known for being really stubby with more curve to the edge. Some are kinda sexy, like some of Shigefusa's santoku.


----------

